# Soilmaster in Europe



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

I have been following this forum for a while and I would like to start a tank with Soilmaster as a substrate. Is it available in Europe? Maybe something similar?
I would prefer not to buy any commercial aquarium soils.

Thanks

Pieter


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As far as I know, Soilmaster is only available in the US. As far as something similar you can look into Turface products, which are porbablyonly available in the US also. Look into "soil conditioners" for athletic fields. Turface (Illite clay) and Soilmaster ( Montmorillonite clay) are basically calcined clays. You may be able to search for these types of clays in your area.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Matt.

I will certainly try to find something similar.
I'll post info when I find something.

Pieter


----------

